# Neville Marriner



## Guest

I just read that Neville marriner is no longer with us. He gave me many hours of musical joy.His Mozart and Haydn,Schubert and in the beginning baroque music,who can forget his recording of the "Four Seasons " And I cherish his recording of Vaughan Williams on Argo


----------



## Pugg

Sad news, this must be his last recording:

​


----------



## Guest

I saw it on television,where he spoke very friendly words for the Jussen Brothers


----------



## Judith

Very sad news. He conducted my favourite orchestra, Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Biwa

Ahh.... sad news, indeed. He will be missed but fondly remembered.

Amadeus seems like only yesterday. 
http://www.npr.org/sections/decepti...ed-the-beloved-soundtrack-to-amadeus-has-died

Thanks for all the wonderful performances, recordings, and spirited music making!

RIP :angel:


----------



## Art Rock

Indeed, RIP. I must have dozens of his CD's with the ASMF and the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Templeton

Very sad news but what a legacy he has left us with! I often thought that he was underrated, probably because his recordings were from such a tremendously wide repertoire and inevitably, I suppose, some may have lacked the individualism and possibly passion that more selective conductors are able to bring to a more limited repertoire. From a British perspective, at least, I consider him to be one of our greats, alongside the likes of Beecham, Boult, Barbirolli, etc. I know a few people who knew him personally and all considered him to be a lovely and very humble man. RIP, Sir Neville, you will be greatly missed by so many.


----------



## Mal

Indeed sad news. I've just discovered his version of Haydn's "Named Symphonies", which is fast becoming one of my favourite box sets. Great photo of him from 1965 in the Guardian tribute:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...-dies-academy-st-martin-in-the-fields-amadeus


----------



## joen_cph

A major figure in classical music life for decades. I particularly enjoy his early Argo~Decca and Philips recordings. He did a huge job promoting knowledge on Baroque music and Viennese classicism especially, of excellent quality, to the general public.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Agree with all the sentiments posted here, and all I can add are my thanks for bringing us so much great music and so many top-notch recordings. A quick glance at my iTunes library confirms Sir Neville's versatility from Handel and Mozart, via Beethoven and Schubert, to Britten and Schoenberg. A rich legacy indeed.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sad news, remarkable legacy. Was enjoying Sir N and the Academy in Grieg's Holberg Suite just the other day.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A stalwart of the concert and recording scene for so many years, but that could make him sound like a mere journeyman and he absolutely wasn't. His musicmaking and that of the orchestras he conducted were of a consistently high order, and enriched the lives of many. God rest him.


----------



## Barbebleu

A great musician who left behind a remarkable recorded legacy for us all to enjoy.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

He did a fantastic job of spreading the joy of classical music. Loads and loads of very good interpretations - and I can't recall any duff ones.


----------



## Merl

Sad news. I've got plenty of his recordings. I particularly like his Schubert cycle.


----------



## shadowdancer

Oh!! Really sad news. One of my really top outstanding desert island discs just became a priceless treasure!
Rest in Pease, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Sad news. I've got plenty of his recordings. I particularly like his Schubert cycle.


I have that one. Everytime I put it on now, I will remember what an amazing Conductor he was!!


----------



## satoru

Sad and big loss, indeed. 

When I spotted the news, I was listening through the Complete Mozart edition by Philips and marveling Sir Marriner's achievements as all of the symphonies, most of the concertos, most of the diveritimentos and some operas were recorded by him. RIP


----------



## Mal

satoru said:


> Sad and big loss, indeed.
> 
> When I spotted the news, I was listening through the Complete Mozart edition by Philips and marveling Sir Marriner's achievements as all of the symphonies, most of the concertos, most of the diveritimentos and some operas were recorded by him. RIP


"Sir Marriner" is not how you delineate a titled name. You would either use the full name "Sir Neville Marriner", or shorten it to "Sir Neville".


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Mal said:


> "Sir Marriner" is not how you delineate a titled name. You would either use the full name "Sir Neville Marriner", or shorten it to "Sir Neville".


Indeed, and the opposite applies to Lords (or peers). For example, when Laurence Olivier was made a knight, he was referred to as "Sir Laurence", but when he became a peer he was addressed as "Lord Olivier".


----------



## satoru

Thanks for taking time to tell me this. I appreciate it. 

Same thanks for Reichstag aus LICHT for similar post.


----------



## JACE

Mal said:


> Indeed sad news. I've just discovered his version of Haydn's "Named Symphonies", which is fast becoming one of my favourite box sets. *Great photo of him from 1965 in the Guardian tribute:*
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...-dies-academy-st-martin-in-the-fields-amadeus


That photo reminds me a bit of a young Steve Winwood.

Not a "dead ringer." But close enough to be related.


----------



## Pugg

Last week was his last performance in Amsterdam, a closed concert for sponsors from the Concertgebouw .


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> Last week was his last performance in Amsterdam, a closed concert for sponsors from the Concertgebouw .


Not a bad place to bow out... or bouw out, as the case may be


----------



## Guest

His last concert from the beloved Neville Marriner,a happy musician till his last days.click to enlarge


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> His last concert from the beloved Neville Marriner,a happy musician till his last days.click to enlarge
> 
> View attachment 89247


I was just about to ask if you and other Dutch members had seen it last Sunday on T.V.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I was just about to ask if you and other Dutch members had seen it last Sunday on T.V.


I have not seen it,I shall try to watch it with (uitzending gemist)


----------



## pcnog11

It is a big lost to the music world. The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields is one of the first orchestra that I ever listen to and made me fall in love with classical music. Thank you Sir Marriner for your leadership, inspiration and insights into classical music!!! You will be forever be missed!


----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


> It is a big lost to the music world. The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields is one of the first orchestra that I ever listen to and made me fall in love with classical music. Thank you Sir Marriner for your leadership, inspiration and insights into classical music!!! You will be forever be missed!


Such a nice post, right from the heart.


----------



## itarbrt

Also early italian late '700 such as Rossini ( wonderful Sonate a quattro ) and Donizetti .


----------



## bharbeke

Welcome, itarbrt, and thank you for your Marriner recommendations!

I particularly like his Mozart Piano Concerto No. 20 with Alfred Brendel, Mozart Symphony No. 39, Rossini L'italiana in Algeri overture, and Bellini Oboe Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

itarbrt said:


> Also early italian late '700 such as Rossini ( wonderful Sonate a quattro ) and Donizetti .


Indeed itabrt, good choices, welcome to Talc Classical by the way.


----------

